# Jaeger-LeCoultre Navy Seals Automatic v. Blancpain Fifty Fathoms



## Ken_Canada (Mar 5, 2013)

Well here goes, my first post. I am not sure whether this should properly be in the Dive Watch forum, but I chose this one because these are both pretty high end (for me at least).

I am going to New York next month and have resolved to buy a dive watch. I have narrowed it down to these two. It will be a step up in price for me and that matters somewhat. I have yet to see either in person. I realize the JLC is smaller (42 v. 45 mm) and that may decide it when I see them, but I have a few questions. 

Do you have a preference? Is the mechanism on each comparable or is one markedly better than the other? How about the brands? I really like JLC and find them a more interesting watchmaker (I will some day buy a Memovox and a Reverso), but the 50 fathoms is an icon. Are the brands comparable in terms of quality, market perception, etc. The Blancpain is about $5,000 more, and while that does not decide it for me, is it worth it for the brand, quality, etc.? I do not care about the status and that is probably splitting hairs between these two anyway.

I am looking at the basic models, mainly because I prefer the simplicity of the dials. I expect that I will wear it quite a lot, but mostly on weekends. I do not really want to baby it and I doubt I will ever sell it but I want something reasonably tough. Not construction tough, but okay for cycling, motorcycling, golfing, water sports, that kind of thing. 

And I suppose, which is more beautiful?


----------



## LHL (Jan 18, 2012)

Let me start of by saying that both are great watches. I went through something similar as you are going through now. I did much research and asked many questions. At the end what it came down to since both are very well built and respectable watches was the fit and look. There is nothing like being able to see them both in person and trying them on side by side. I did this with not only the Navy seal automatic, but I also compared the FF to the Navy Seal Alarm and Chronograph versions. Please keep in mind this is just my opinion and personal preference. After comparing all the JLC's I mentioned to the FF I felt like the JLC's seemed better built and held a stronger character. It's a little hard to explain but there was just something about the JLC's that I liked better. I eventually took that plus JLC's fantastic history and exceptional watch making and ended up with the Navy Seal Alarm. Like I mentioned earlier, it's going to be hard to make that kind of decision without viewing both and trying them on. Do your research, take that with you and at the end only you will know which watch suits you best. Best of luck and enjoy.


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

You'd wear a $10K watch biking?


----------



## Ken_Canada (Mar 5, 2013)

I am not talking about a road race. But I do bike around the city. I have never owned a watch this expensive, but normally I would not take my watch off to go a few blocks. I guess you are saying that is watch abuse and I should not do that with a good watch? Point taken. A minor compromise. Anyway, the point is I want a watch to wear while being active, not just a showpiece. If these watches are too delicate, then maybe I should buy a less expensive dive watch and a higher end dress watch?


----------



## korneevy (May 17, 2012)

I have considered both brands - albeit I was never much into Navy Seals, partly due to its Navy Seals branding which I find absurd, lol - so I was comparing Deep Sea and FF and had gone to ADs on numerous occasions tyring to figure out which one I like more. I also wanted to have some sort of historical link to the past models and both of these claimed to be descendants of some well respected watches of the past, so I gave them both a shot. 

In this price range you are not going after gimmicks and while I don't mind Blancpain in general, I find their ownership by Swatch a little more cheapening and hence discouraging in comparison with Richemond. I also looked at resale values (not the right tactic for all, but works for me) and JLC is sort of keeping their value better than BP, at least on the models I researched. Still, JLC is no Panerai by a long shot in value-preserving category, but hey, they are trying))

In terms of heritage, I felt that the new FF is an over-sized, over-hyped take on the original, not keeping much of the original character intact and grossly overpriced for what it is. JLC is doing a much better job on their replica of the Deep Sea and pricing is a little more sane, albeit not by much. 

As for "which one is more beautiful", this is really personal and while I like most of JLC designs, I don't find the NS series much appealing... something about the case proportions (too fat for their size), ceramic off-gray bezels and look of the rubber bracelet (I know it is comfortable but it is insanely difficult to match it with any business clothes) and the whole NS branding just made it look a little less mature and respectable than most of JLCs offerings. FF is a simpler design, well executed and probably suits more mainstream public really well, but to me felt like a very typical, mid range run off the mill dive watch.

Well so what did I buy in the end? I actually ordered a JLC Master Compressor Chrono, on the basis of design, movement characteristics (i love 63 hrs PR) and quality of manufacturing, as well as brand's perception and standing. Being some 3K CHF cheaper than Deep Sea also paid its part

I would refrain from wearing a 10K piece on my wrist while doing anything very active, which includes running, jumping and (potentially) falling off one's bike in a middle of a busy city road. This just dont sound like a good idea but may be its just me, I'd go with a 200$ seiko for active stuff and reserve my 10K pieces for office work and BBQ at home.


----------



## LHL (Jan 18, 2012)

This watch will be fine in your active lifestyle. I use it every day and I'm very active. I'm not saying go and play tackle football with it but it can handle what you want to do with it.


Ken_Canada said:


> I am not talking about a road race. But I do bike around the city. I have never owned a watch this expensive, but normally I would not take my watch off to go a few blocks. I guess you are saying that is watch abuse and I should not do that with a good watch? Point taken. A minor compromise. Anyway, the point is I want a watch to wear while being active, not just a showpiece. If these watches are too delicate, then maybe I should buy a less expensive dive watch and a higher end dress watch?


----------



## Crunchy (Feb 4, 2013)

The JLC of course


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

Ken_Canada said:


> I am not talking about a road race. But I do bike around the city. I have never owned a watch this expensive, but normally I would not take my watch off to go a few blocks. I guess you are saying that is watch abuse and I should not do that with a good watch? Point taken. A minor compromise. Anyway, the point is I want a watch to wear while being active, not just a showpiece. If these watches are too delicate, then maybe I should buy a less expensive dive watch and a higher end dress watch?


Not suggesting what you should or shouldn't do. I just hate to think what a spill on pavement would do to a beautiful watch.....


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

PS - a vote for the BP FF. A personal grail of mine and (IMO) more attractive and noteworthy than the JLC.


----------



## Spazz27 (Feb 27, 2013)

Ken_Canada said:


> I realize the JLC is smaller (42 v. 45 mm)


IMHO: some great thoughts about pedigree which I think is important as well, but for me size matters too.

And I understand this is a sport watch, hence it's larger size, but if elegant, I'd never go over 40mm. So this at 42mm is the max for me... JLC keeping it that *small* whereas blancpain did not, makes me wonder about Blancpain's pedigree/ownership, i.e., I think it has a lot to do with Swatch's opinion in "what sells", but 45mm is too big, again in my opinion only.

...and you can't really do a side by side comparison via pictures, especially since they're a similar style and both beautiful, so I suspect putting them on will seal the deal for you.

Great problem to have, eh?

(Yes, I'm Canadian too!)

a.


----------



## ilikebigbutts (Feb 27, 2013)

Not fond of the aesthetics of the compressor series, especially the numerals. If it was between the Deep Sea and the FF I would have a harder time deciding. IMO the FF doesn't wear as large as its 45mm size suggest. You could always try and source a 50th anniversary version, they are 40mm I think.


----------



## nrk (Apr 30, 2010)

I'm not sure that either one qualifies as beautiful. In my opinion, if you're spending 10k on a watch should result in something that would look good forever. At 45mm I think the FF is too big to stand the test of time, and the JLC is a little garish. It's not going to age well. I do like your idea of getting a less expensive diver, and a nice dress watch. Maybe a Reverso for a dress watch, and a Pelagos for something tool-ish?


----------



## martin_blank (May 19, 2010)

Considering the original FF was a large dive watch, 45mm for the contemporary seems ok to me..

And I would def go for the blancpain, for the models history and the navy seal branding stuff comes off a little less than sophisticated IMHO..

That said I would get a master compressor memovox over both


----------



## rooneb (Apr 23, 2012)

hoppes-no9 said:


> You'd wear a $10K watch biking?


i wear my master compresor diving watch and my master compresor extreme world chronograph to the gym ....
i don't believe in wrapping them in cotton wool the only thing i do if i am wearing my extreme chrono is put a rubber strap 
on and take the leather one off.each to their own i don't buy watches to flip them so if i get a knock etc i just get on 
with it. my biggest worry is when i leave them in the locker when i go for a shower

good luck in whatever you decide


----------



## GaryF (Dec 18, 2009)

korneevy said:


> I have considered both brands - albeit I was never much into Navy Seals, partly due to its Navy Seals branding which I find absurd, lol -
> 
> In terms of heritage, I felt that the new FF is an over-sized, over-hyped take on the original, not keeping much of the original character intact and grossly overpriced for what it is.


These are the two points I was going to make.
The modern FF feels like it has very little connection to the legendary watch that it apes. 
I don't see the Navy Seals as being a natural alternative, though. One of the Deep Sea Alarms or Chronographs feels like a more logical competitor and, if any of them were in the running, I would choose it in an instant over the Fifty Fathoms.


----------



## andylliao (Apr 17, 2012)

BB FF 45mm look big but it's not when you put it on ( believe me! ), not bulky like JLC Navy seal. I'm extremely picky to find a right watch, I did try JLC and BB and I'm nailing on BB FF Radiator limited Edition 500pieces or BB FF fly back Chrono and definitely pick it up someday on June. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Ken_Canada (Mar 5, 2013)

Thank you all for your comments, including a couple of private replies which were helpful especially on where to go. All very helpful and appreciated. I agree the Deep Sea models also deserve serious consideration and maybe are the more natural comparisons. The more I look at the Memovox Deep Sea the more I like it. Anyway, what I need to do now is go to some places that have all the models. Trip to NYC is booked for the third week in May. I will let you know what I decide. 

Warm regards.


----------



## exitium (Aug 10, 2012)

I have made choices in advance, only to get to see the watch in person and change my mind completely : ) buy the one that makes you smile the most 

And if that isn't enough till then, I think the FF is a great watch. For the Navy Seals series, I prefer either of the larger watches, namely the Alarm in 44mm and the Diving Chrono GMT. not because of the size, but because of the treatment on the hour/minute hands. The larger two have a bolder, whiter set of hands that are more striking.

The Deep Sea models are gorgeous, but for me were not interesting enough to pull the trigger on as a second Jaeger. Maybe now that I have two Jaegers I am confident I will enjoy regularly, I lust somewhat after the chrono cermet version and the other understated Polaris /memovox tributes.

Overall, buy the watch you'll wear the most. And wear your watch, be careful with it, treasure it, but don't let it be a safe-queen!


----------



## retrodrive (Sep 6, 2012)

I have been shopping for a dive watch in the past and compared the FF against Navy Seals Alarm side by side. I really wanted to like the FF for its history and the way it looked on the pictures. Once i tried it on, I have changed my mind completely. FF looks chunky mainly because of the contrast of metal polished case and the black dial/bezel. To me the FF design seemed dated and very similar to your classic Rolex diver watches you see just about everywhere you go these days. JLC features darker case and the combination of grays and black seems a lot more natural. JLC is very light and for its size it sits very well on my average 6.5" wrist. You really have to try both on to see which works best for you.


----------

